# a present for newly adopted baby - and for mum and dad?



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there
best friend and her hubby got the fab news that they can bring home their little boy soon so we are all over the moon!!
We would like to buy the baby a gift - and also get something useful for mum and dad so has anyone any suggestions? Was there anything that would have been oh so gratefully received in the first few weeks?
Any books to be recommended?  anything atall  that would have been nice to get as a gift??
Thanks for any help offered!!!
Yonny x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

what a lovely friend you are   
its nice to just be treated like any new family really..i was thrilled people bought clothes and toys for our LO's..or gave us vouchers to enjoy spending (at last!) it made me feel like a proper mummy bringing home our first'born'. 
also a cooked meal, an easy one for freezing for later, was greatly appreciated..the early days are tough..you spend so much time attending to the childs needs that your own come last..
kj x


----------

